# Anyone have a GSD that won't stop chasing the cat?



## sharkey19 (Sep 25, 2011)

Ok, I know this makes me sound like a terrible owner, so I was wondering if anyone else has this problem.

Dax is now 16 months and we still can't get him to stop chasing the cat. The cat was here first, so has been around since he was a puppy. We have a part of the apartment blocked off by baby gate as the cat's safe zone. 

The issue is, as soon as the cat appears, that is all Dax cares about. And as soon as the cat moves, Dax goes after him. Dax would never hurt him intentionally. If he ever catches up to him he just sniffs and licks him. In fact, at a friends place, he went after the cat but the cat didn't run, and Dax lost interest very fast.

We've trained Dax. He's done obedience and agility, and he is fairly well behaved. The problem is his insanely high prey dive. If the cat didn't run, I don't think Dax would be as interested (of course it is hard to blame the 7lb cat that this 90lb GSD is going after).

If I see the cat coming, I can tell Dax to stay and leave it, and he will. But if I don't, Dax will chase him.

So has anyone else had this problem and successfully resolved it? If so how? (Also Dax is not food motivated in the least, so that is not an option for training him).


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

sharkey19 said:


> he went after the cat but the cat didn't run, and Dax lost interest very fast.


:rofl:
this made me laugh at the thought of it! 
I have no suggestions... I have a cat that chases the dogs.


----------



## lola2010 (Apr 18, 2010)

i have the same problem...if the cat runs the dog chases but if the cat stays still the dog looses interest...its like she wants to play but the cat wants nothing to do with her.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Mine will sometimes go after the cat, but if she does not run they back off real quick.


----------



## stolibaby (Mar 6, 2011)

Mine does the same thing with my roommates cat to the T. With stoli unfortunately no real cocncrete commands to keep him from chasing the cat but it has gotten better with a very firm "leave it" while he's chasing tobey.... Although I would like to also point out that sometimes the cat (in my case that is) initiates the chasing and then I try not to yell at him since he was following tobeys lead. This is why cats are the devil in my opinion They antagonize and mess with dogs lol.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Abbie won't stop chasing ours. Our cats are quite old and set in their ways. They wanted nothing to do with my dogs before, and they want nothing to do with Abbie now. We've already had to bring Abbie to the vet once for a scratched eye.

Sad thing is, my wife and I are not really cat people anymore. We are letting them finish out their life with us in peace and as much quiet as we can provide with Abbie and our son. But after they are gone, no more cats for us...


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

my cats are very dog savvy. they grew up in a house with the dogs, or in Faith's case, she was raised by two of them. Riley is our for sure resident cat chaser. We tried everything. Discouragement, cat safe room.... nope. none of it worked. Him getting his butt kicked a couple times when he got snappy with Faith but really what did it for him was he finally learned that trouble would only follow him if he chased the cats. He'll get grouchy with one of them every now and then and gets corrected but for the most part, he just has this helpless look on his face now because Faith will walk over and rub on him. Titan used to run, now he just moved real slow like. Shasta is interested in the cats but she only wants to play. She'll run up on them and nose them and be generally obnoxious but with a correction or a nice open pawed, claws out swipe to the nose she backs off. Riley is almost 7.... he stopped adamently chasing when he was about 4.... 

best i have is patience and persistence in training. A very strong leave it helped with our foster Shelby who'd never even seen a cat. She would just paw them and was very curious about them but once she realized they werent other dogs and didnt care for the play like attitude she left them alone.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I had a dog that was like that. Eventually I rehomed her to a cat-free home because even though she never did hurt my cats, she was so intense in her cat-drive that I just didn't trust her.

My current pup loves the kitties, but I have to supervise closely when they're together... my cats are dog-savvy and know it's smarter to get up on higher ground than it is to run, but I have to give the cats a break from time to time. They will sometimes play with Vinca, but if I hear growling or hissing, Vinca gets called off. If she keeps going back, into the crate she goes. She's gotten better--she used to do a lovely bark and hold on the cats, which they did not appreciate.


----------



## sharkey19 (Sep 25, 2011)

Glad I am not the only one. Its just so frustrating. We would like to stop crating him at night, but we just can't do that until he stops chasing the cat. I am starting to wonder if it would be easier to train the cat not to run...lol


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

sharkey19 said:


> Glad I am not the only one. Its just so frustrating. We would like to stop crating him at night, but we just can't do that until he stops chasing the cat. I am starting to wonder if it would be easier to train the cat not to run...lol


 
i honestly have no idea how you'd train a cat not to run. Mine, despite being raised around dogs, had to learn to move slowly on their own.


----------



## sharkey19 (Sep 25, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> i honestly have no idea how you'd train a cat not to run. Mine, despite being raised around dogs, had to learn to move slowly on their own.


Haha. Ya, that was just a joke I had with his trainer.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

sharkey19 said:


> Haha. Ya, that was just a joke I had with his trainer.


 
you know though..... Animal Behavior College offered me a course on felines and how to train them to do tricks and stuff..... haha. Maybe that would work! 

or you could hunt down one of those cat trainers for broadway!!! 

heres a good trick. "Kitty! glare at the dog!" Click and treat. 

and my little 7 lb puddy tat is plotting my demise.... i dont think she agrees with the whole obedience training for cats thing.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I have two cats, they basically live upstairs in the bedrooms or in the basement. If they would just saunter around owning the place, the dogs would defer to them...instead they will run, causing the dogs to chase.
I feel bad for the cats.
My dogs won't harm them, just like to chase. When they are all together it is a sniff fest, until the cat swats the dog away.
I wish I had cool cats that would just own the place.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> I have two cats, they basically live upstairs in the bedrooms or in the basement. If they would just saunter around owning the place, the dogs would defer to them...instead they will run, causing the dogs to chase.
> I feel bad for the cats.
> My dogs won't harm them, just like to chase. When they are all together it is a sniff fest, until the cat swats the dog away.
> I wish I had cool cats that would just own the place.


 
haha i should ask my MIL to send Lucky to you for a month. He was my cat until we moved in with my inlaws back in 2007 when i was pregnant and my MIL fell in love with him and wouldnt let us leave with him lol. He cornered a 95 black GSD in my kitchen that I rescued. This little white kitty cornering this big beast of a dog in my tiny little apartment kitchen. Max was freaking out. He tried to hide in my oven to get away from Lucky. Lucky OWNED him. Didnt have any issues after that. Lucky knew he was the boss and had made it clear and Max literally bowed down to Lucky the entire 24 hours I had him before i managed to locate his owner to get Max back home. Lucky would whip those dogs into shape and make it clear who rules lol.


----------



## sharkey19 (Sep 25, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> haha i should ask my MIL to send Lucky to you for a month. He was my cat until we moved in with my inlaws back in 2007 when i was pregnant and my MIL fell in love with him and wouldnt let us leave with him lol. He cornered a 95 black GSD in my kitchen that I rescued. This little white kitty cornering this big beast of a dog in my tiny little apartment kitchen. Max was freaking out. He tried to hide in my oven to get away from Lucky. Lucky OWNED him. Didnt have any issues after that. Lucky knew he was the boss and had made it clear and Max literally bowed down to Lucky the entire 24 hours I had him before i managed to locate his owner to get Max back home. Lucky would whip those dogs into shape and make it clear who rules lol.


Ya I wish my cat Basil would do more of that. Granted, he has literally attached himself to Dax's face before, and Dax thought it was the best game ever. His tail was wagging a million miles an hour even as you heard basil's claws rip out of his skin. :crazy:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

sharkey19 said:


> Ya I wish my cat Basil would do more of that. Granted, he has literally attached himself to Dax's face before, and Dax thought it was the best game ever. His tail was wagging a million miles an hour even as you heard basil's claws rip out of his skin. :crazy:


 
they really are such funny animals. "Its attached to my face! this is so awesome!" 

I love that innocent everyone just HAS to want to play with me even as "everyone" is inflicting damage to clue in they DONT want to play. Silly crazy dogs. 

i couldnt believe Lucky. he just came flying out of nowhere and jumped at Max. no hissing, growling or puffed up cat. Nope. He was very cool and calm about the whole I"M THE BOSS YOU!!!! I've NEVER seen a dog as big as Max hit the deck and try to hide from a cat before. It was hysterical. Lucky has always been a pain in the butt. He and i used to play tag. My mom had the cat who played Fetch. i had the cat who played tag. best exercise i ever got when i wasnt skating was tagging Lucky on the butt and running away jumping over furniture. He'd chase after me and i'd turn just in time to see him spring up onto the bed and leap towards me. All four feet planted on my chest and he'd race away. That game would go on for hours!


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

My cats have the family room (lower level) and laundry room area and the dogs have the rest of the house. If one of the cats does venture upstairs then the dogs will chase them back down to their area.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I have a water bottle and I give Bailey a nice strong squirt if he's being over the top with the cat. It definitely gets his attention!! He does NOT like it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

I know this will not be a popular answer but..............with huge prey drive the likelihood is you will end up with a very bad outcome. 

E-collar ......make sure you work with someone on proper usage.


----------



## sharkey19 (Sep 25, 2011)

chelle said:


> I have a water bottle and I give Bailey a nice strong squirt if he's being over the top with the cat. It definitely gets his attention!! He does NOT like it!!!!!!!!!


We used to squirt him, but he actually likes being squirted. So it was pretty much reinforcing it, lol.


----------



## sharkey19 (Sep 25, 2011)

Crookedcreekranch said:


> I know this will not be a popular answer but..............with huge prey drive the likelihood is you will end up with a very bad outcome.
> 
> E-collar ......make sure you work with someone on proper usage.


It is an honest answer and I appreciate it. I just don't see him ever biting the cat (unless by bad outcome you are referring to him inflicting injury by stepping on the cat, which is possible). If he ever manages to catch up to him, he typically just stands there and licks him. That being said, as long as this continues, we definitely will never leave them unsupervised. I'm hesitant to use e-collars, but it may be necessary at some point.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

I don't think it can be solved with some dogs.

I've had GSDs that could coexist with cats and one that tolerated all but one cat ( so cat's demeanor can be a factor).

I've had a cat's tail docked by a GSD... Vet saif the dog did a clean job and cat didn't need vet care:smirk. Same dog lived well with another cat.

I currently have my dogs "invisible fenced" off from my Burmese cat - the company makes an in home solution that works for us. After training the dogs, they no longer need the collars to remind them some rooms are off base.

Good luck with your situation, but don't trust them together.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Lakota fixates on one of my cats. I try to prevent her from getting in that mode. When I see shes zoning in on my cat I grab the plastic bottle of coins & put in on the coffee table. Lakota absolutely hates the noise when the bottle is shaken, so sometimes just by doing that she doesn't pursue. I watch her every move and she kisses the cat but then starts using her paws, thats when kitty gets pissed and will attack the dog and then dog backs off but goes back for more. So as long as this continues she will be confined to the kitchen when we're not home.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

sharkey19 said:


> We used to squirt him, but he actually likes being squirted. So it was pretty much reinforcing it, lol.


No kidding? I really hope Bailey continues to dislike it. As of now, it really gets his attention and he stops whatever he's doing immediately.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

kiya said:


> Lakota fixates on one of my cats. I try to prevent her from getting in that mode. When I see shes zoning in on my cat I grab the plastic bottle of coins & put in on the coffee table. Lakota absolutely hates the noise when the bottle is shaken, so sometimes just by doing that she doesn't pursue. I watch her every move and she kisses the cat but then starts using her paws, thats when kitty gets pissed and will attack the dog and then dog backs off but goes back for more. So as long as this continues she will be confined to the kitchen when we're not home.


I have a can with a lid and coins that I have used from day one on Dooney and my cats. I have a 20lb male cat and dainty 8 lb female cat. If dooney chases the cats I tell her to leave it and if she doesn't I use the can (she hates it as well) in the beginning every time she "left it" and came back to me I would treat her. My male cat and her have this thing with each other- she will follow him all over, I'll tell her leave it- she will go lay down- jake will go over to wherever she is laying and lay jussssst out of reach of her and sit there staring at her flicking his tail- or he will actually rub up against her. it is like having 2 kids in the house sometimes.

My cats don't run from her either, they will turn and pop her one- Diva ran ONCE and Dooney pinned her, I immediately corrected Dooney and put her outside, and Diva has not run from her since.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

BR870 said:


> Abbie won't stop chasing ours. Our cats are quite old and set in their ways. They wanted nothing to do with my dogs before, and they want nothing to do with Abbie now. We've already had to bring Abbie to the vet once for a scratched eye.
> 
> Sad thing is, my wife and I are not really cat people anymore. We are letting them finish out their life with us in peace and as much quiet as we can provide with Abbie and our son. But after they are gone, no more cats for us...


Wow, that is EXACTLY the same situation my husband and I are in. No more cats after my two pass on. I was always a cat person, but then I got dogs and dogs are so much more fun to own than cats!!! I don't mind cats, but I definitely prefer dogs now.

With Niko and his cat fetish  we are still working on it. We were able to make some progress and teach Niko that when the cats come into the room (it's a big room and basically the whole bottom floor), he has to go to his pillow and he will get a treat for staying there. But he's still really excited, it would have been nice to train Niko that a cat entering the room is a non-event. And he will still follow the cat around and nip or lick or sniff at him/her if we aren't watching. I don't think he'd ever hurt the cat, but just to be safe we crate the dogs when we are not home and let the cats have free reign of the house.

Wish I had better advice.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

sharkey19 said:


> If I see the cat coming, I can tell Dax to stay and leave it, and he will. But if I don't, Dax will chase him.


Here is the key. You have to stay ahead of the game. My two year old is cat crazy as well. But the cat I have to stay concerned with is a semi feral barn cat. If she doesn't run, she is looking for a fight. Which could be a lot worse. If I catch him before the cat runs, I have no problem keeping him under control with just a 'leave it'. But if the cat runs and he takes off, it's a done deal. 

I would suggest you attach one of those bells or something to your cat's collar. That way you'll hear her when she is coming. As soon as your dog begins to focus (even before the cat enters the room) you can give the 'leave it' command.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep, I have the same problem. Heidi chases, but never hurts and if the cats wouldn't run, pretty sure she wouldn't do it, but you can't tell them that! If I had it to do over again, I would put a stop to it immediately when she was a puppy. All I can tell you is that Heidi is 10 now and doesn't do very much of it anymore. I never had any luck breaking her of it.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have 4 indoor cats, the oldest being aroun 19..they have been here before the dogs, with puppies i've brought in, and a couple of the cats were brought in after certain dogs.

The only problem I ever had was with my male aussie jag, (rescue),,I've told this before, brought him in at 12 weeks old, he was fine for a couple days and then decided the cats were good game for pinning and then going off on them by barking right in their faces..That happened twice,,we had a 'discussion', and I admit I got physical with him, (nothing that would kill him), and he's never done it again..

Sometimes ya gotta get a little tough and really let them know what IS NOT acceptable..But then again, as one said, Some dogs will NEVER leave a cat alone.

While mine are fine with my cats inside, they play, sleep together, groom each other,,if there was a cat outside running , you can bet my dogs would probably try to kill it The chase/catch/kill 

just my 2 cents


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i think most people with the herding breeds have this problem...........i have always had cats and gsd's. i have only has two Gsd's that were pretty good as far as not chasing cats...........i honestly think sometimes if you make to big of a deal out of the cat appearing it makes things worse............if i see the cat coming i usually will distract and just put the dogs in a calm mood...........kitty appears and we get a massage or attention for being calm.........its something that is instinct with them, it runs we chase it. i think its always important if you have cats to give them some safe places, cat trees, access to bedrooms for under the bed hiding etc..........one never knows what goes on when your not home..........


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I have two elderly cats and I *think* there is something about one of them (Paris). With my previous dogs she would wait until all was peaceful and then put a claw into the couch or carpet.."ping!!!!" the dogs would look, she would run, dogs chase and get told off, cat sits there with a smarmy look on her face.

Same deal with Molly, they will sleep next to each other nicely but if Paris moves, it's all on.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

My girl is pretty good about not chasing the cats. Once in awhile she wants to go after them in the house because she thinks it is play time, but I stop her. She came into the house with 2 cats and my neighbors cat at my doorway begging for food everyday at 4.5 weeks old. She loves the kitties and is always excited to see them.


----------



## mwiacek10 (Nov 8, 2010)

I have the same problem. Right now the cat hangs out in the basement (man cave) and will only comes out when my husband is with her. If I even say the work "kitty" Gunny barks and carries on like a maniac. I don't think they will ever work it out.


----------



## susnrob (Oct 10, 2011)

Wow, I have the same problem! Although our cat is an outdoor cat. I swear the cat darts in front of us on purpose when I am walking the dog in the neighborhood just to mess with the dog. We can't have cats in the house because our kids are allergic to them (didn't know that when we got the cat though). I'm working with Sadie dog in hopes that she'll become a little less reactive around the cat. I was able to get within 2-3 feet of the cat today with Sadie on the leash and halti. I gave her a very stern NO when she looked at the cat and told her to "look" at me and when she did I highly praised her and worked to keep her focus on me. That's the closest we've gotten to the cat with the dog under control. Then of course the cat ran and that got Sadie's attention. I hope that over time if I stay consistent with Sadie she'll learn to just leave the cat alone.


----------

